# UZURV



## JBuzz826 (May 12, 2017)

Hey all, 

Quick question, does anyone here use UZURV for seeing reservations for uber/Lyft? Just curious if anyone has any feedback and is it worth it? Just curious. 

Thanks


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I downloaded it and checked it out. Made a reservation and accepted myself. Then cancelled of course. 
Seems to work but I just don't see reservations becoming a thing. The whole point is I don't have to be at a specific location at a certain time. 
But if I have a reservation, now I'm going to be scared to take a ride that screws it up


----------



## JBuzz826 (May 12, 2017)

Yeah I have heard of some uber drivers in my area using UZURV. I wouldn't mind trying it out but are there any fees to use UZURV?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

There is. But pax can offer money to offset that I think. Not sure if they really will.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I've been using UZURV for a few weeks. It's relatively new in our area, so not many riders know about it and I have not yet gotten a ride with it.

I saw a request yesterday afternoon that I thought about -- very early AM long airport ride on XL with a $20 incentive. But by the time I thought about it, the ride had already been taken by another driver.

The current fee is $.99 to both rider and driver. That will eventually increase to $2.95, but there is normally a minimum $3 incentive offered by the riders -- usually $5. There was a ride a little while ago, 15 miles X with $5 incentive, but it was too far away for me.

I don't think it's a game-changer, but if I get a ride or two here and there, it's a plus.

For riders, I think it's great for odd-hours or long trips. 

Drivers will have to assess whether the timing is a plus or negative. If the ride will start your day, that's great. If it's in the middle of your shift, you have to see what effect that could have because you'll have to stop accepting regular rides to get to the pickup point on time.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Have not used UZURV myself, but here are two video reviews with opposite viewpoints








The driver-App has mixed reviews (3.4 on google play) and (2.5 on apple store) with lots of negative comments.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I had a buddy who accepted a ride on UZURV and was chosen for it. It was about 1oo miles to LaGuardia Apt NYC. Picked up PAX at 3:30AM. When the ping went out to him it turned out to be a 1.5 surge! Meanwhile the passenger has already computed the cost of the ride which of course is the regular rate. So after they pile into his XL with a ton of luggage they proceed. About a mile down road the pax asks why the fare is much higher than they were quoted. My friend made a decision to end the ride. He then asked the PAX to re request in a non surge area. They finished the ride. He lost out on around $75. He regrets the decision.

BTW....LYFT now offers the same service. No fee.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Well, your buddy made a decision on his own. There is no guarantee that if you reserve a ride you're not going to pay surge. And...if your buddy did a 100 mile ride at NYC rates, he did fine. That's a 1oo mile ride he would not have had any other way.



kdyrpr said:


> BTW....LYFT now offers the same service. No fee.


Lyft offers a LOT of things...lol.

Their "pre-scheduling" is nothing more than a minor change to what they have always done. They put the ride out to everyone a little before the scheduled time and the rider has no choice in which driver gets the ride. Typical Lyft BS.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Well, your buddy made a decision on his own. There is no guarantee that if you reserve a ride you're not going to pay surge. And...if your buddy did a 100 mile ride at NYC rates, he did fine. That's a 1oo mile ride he would not have had any other way.
> 
> Lyft offers a LOT of things...lol.
> 
> Their "pre-scheduling" is nothing more than a minor change to what they have always done. They put the ride out to everyone a little before the scheduled time and the rider has no choice in which driver gets the ride. Typical Lyft BS.


You're incorrect once a driver has picked up a scheduled ride it's theirs unless they're not online or otherwise not available.

Get creative with scheduled rides. When a pax asks if they can directly request you have them schedule a ride at drop off, as soon as they schedule accept the ride. $10 cancel bonus if they're not ready at the time the scheduled.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Question about these scheduled rides. Suppose a rider requests a 7am pick up. You get and accept the ping and arrive at 6:48. At 6:55 the rider still hasn't shown. Do you cancel or ? Do you get a cancelation fee? If you cancel and another car is sent, it could arrive considerably after 7.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Question about these scheduled rides. Suppose a rider requests a 7am pick up. You get and accept the ping and arrive at 6:48. At 6:55 the rider still hasn't shown. Do you cancel or ? Do you get a cancelation fee? If you cancel and another car is sent, it could arrive considerably after 7.


My "guess" is that you can cancel just like you normally would since the driver has no way to know it is a scheduled ride. However, you might want to try contacting the PAX and determine the destination, which may be a long-distance, more-profitable trip. I'd be willing to wait longer for that. More about scheduled rides at https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-scheduled-rides.169361/


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> Question about these scheduled rides. Suppose a rider requests a 7am pick up. You get and accept the ping and arrive at 6:48. At 6:55 the rider still hasn't shown. Do you cancel or ? Do you get a cancelation fee? If you cancel and another car is sent, it could arrive considerably after 7.


If the ride is scheduled for 7 you shouldn't even start the timer until 7.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

UZURV lets the pax pick the car and driver they want and what service they require or want... IE Regular lyft or Uber X or XL or Plus etc.... Lyft only allows regular lyfts to be scheduled and pax doesnt know who the driver is just like a normal ride, also theres no extra incentive for pickup or tip like UZURV has with their incentive.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Hardly any UZURV rides in my area. But I do check the app a lot and have done one. Worked okay.


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

I pretty much only use it too start my day early morning. Otherwise who knows where you might be


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I see the occasional request, many of them are from far outside of Atlanta requesting to be taken someone and back on Luxury request. Had one that was 100 miles on Luxury (Select) with a $20 spiff. They were going from like Macon GA to the new Braves Stadium and wanted one back. I would have definitely taken that ride out to Macon GA for 100 mile Select trip with a $20, even with dead heading back home.

I didn't get picked.

Imagine if reserving specific drivers is one of the 180 days of change? That would change Uber and leave Lyft in the dust. I believe they already have this programmed too because I once picked up a girl from Johannesburg. Not sure if it's true, but she said she was able to request specific drivers because of the crime there, when pax find a driver they trust they like to use that driver as often as possible.

Not sure if there's any drivers in Johannesburg on here, but would be curious to know if that were true.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I think UZURV is a total piece of crap. That being said, I still have the app on my phone. 

It really only works if you need scheduled service OUTSIDE an area where there will already be many drivers. It also gives the rider a chance to see (with pics) the driver and pic the one the creeps them out the least.

Since there is no connection between UZURV and Uber/Lyft, when you pick up the pax, they ping you as normal. By now, we all about know that a) as a driver, you can be pinged from anywhere at any time. and b) just because someone is in your car, doesn't mean you'll get their ping.

The surge issue is also a misguidance with a pre-ride fare estimator by UZURV. And that paltry $3 suggested incentive? Barly covers your fees.

I see a request pop up about once a month out here. In all reality, I agree with Cableguynoe about having to sign off WELL before pick up time, potentially missing revenue so you're available for them.

The last request that came in was for a couple young girls who bought a sofa at a Habitat ReStore. They ordered an XL and when I showed up with my Tahoe, I had to explain that XL if for more PEOPLE not STUFF. Told them about UZURV and at least they could offer a (suggested $10) incentive and pick the driver with a pick up truck because they are all UberX. They put in the request for an Uber XL with a $3 incentive. Idiots. That was before I read about Roadie. But I found out that ride would have cost them $70 for a Roadie gig to take them across town.


----------

